# 3 mile



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Going to 3 mile mon. afternoon/evening, anybody doing any good, been doing pretty good at sikes but just thought I'd change things up fishing from the bridge.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

anybody fishing 3 mile?


----------



## JacobR (Mar 26, 2017)

yukondog said:


> anybody fishing 3 mile?


the bulls reds were there last night


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Jacob.


----------

